# 18' Monster Shed...The Tunnel



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Been planning a VERY long time how best to get some additional outdoor storage at our house, as we have a fairly small rear garden and didnt want a shed to be visible..... After spending time at the Ultimate Garage (Epoch's uber garage) I was motivated to get it done and get my garage back 

Finally we decided to have a custom built shed attached to the side of the house on a very narrow strip of our plot. This space was always a dumping ground for garden stuff anyway, so why not make it 100% weatherproof and use it for all the garden tools, mower etc and free my up loads of extra space in our single garage 

The build

*Step 1 - Clearout*

Clear everything out. Surprisingly there was much less junk than I feared, if you dont count an old A3 door and bonnet from my rotary practice sessions :lol:










This is the resulting space, about 22' before running into my rainwater tanks...










*Step 2 - The Base*

The ground is already well compacted clay, with a membrane and thick layer of gravel. This was levelled to make sure everything stayed below DPC and a dry mix laid and my old concrete patio slabs recycled for the hard base :thumb:










*Step 3 - The Erection* 

Hard to photograph now as the entire space is full! 18' x 3', security bolted doors and hinges, no windows and dark as the Channel Tunnel with the lights off :lol: Pressure treated timber that was stained on the front to give a decent colour. Just needs the timber fascia's adding later today.










The Tunnel....




























Just need it to dry fully now so i can go to phase 2.

I have a spare roll of the Costco garage floor from this thread as I hate those dirty, dusty shed floors. This stuff is non-slip and can be pulled out to clean etc.

next up is the essential lighting. Planning 2 double fluorescent tubes to make sure its well lit throughout.

Have some spare racking, loads of garden tool storage bits and pieces and other goodies to put in there as well over the coming weeks. This is going to be the BIG challenge, as its so narrow that careful planning, and a serious diet, is required to be able to get stuff in and out easily.

Do you think it should be painted white on the 1 inside timber wall and ceiling? Not sure if this will really make much difference considering the effort involved? I have loads of while emulsion in the garage though, so might be worth a few hours with a sprayer. Can I emulsion onto the internal timber once its dried out?

More pics as it gets finished...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Aaaaaah - everything makes sense now!!!


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

cool just need a tv,fridge and a lazy boy chair and your sorted.lol


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

looks nice that, i would cut a raggle into your existing wall and feed the felt into it and seal as i dont think the silicone will stay watertight for to long.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Aaaaaah - everything makes sense now!!!


you can see the outside socket, and the need for decent lights 



dave355 said:


> cool just need a tv,fridge and a lazy boy chair and your sorted.lol


well I have the feed from the Sky setup running though it :lol:



martin slaven said:


> looks nice that, i would cut a raggle into your existing wall and feed the felt into it and seal as i dont think the silicone will stay watertight for to long.


good idea, but will have to keep it like it is for a while. Hopefully it wont be a big issue with the overhang from the house roof directly above it as well. As its so close to our neighbour its actually well sheltered from the weather, although it does form a wind tunnel when it gets up a bit.


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

yeh might actually be ok if it is sheltered enough.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

martin slaven said:


> yeh might actually be ok if it is sheltered enough.


hope so or its a big load of extra work I really dont want


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice use of space redundant space Damon, I can also see this taking MOST of the stuff currently surrounding the MG


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nice use of space redundant space Damon, I can also see this taking MOST of the stuff currently surrounding the MG


yep - hopefully Jon or it will be the most expensive wooden box in history :lol: For me the main point was so that I could simply open the garage door and drive the MG out without having to move 1 single item. Its amazing how simply having to move the mower and a few bits drastically reduces the amount the car gets used 

I just paced it out, and while the footprint looked pretty small yesterday, now its up there's actually loads more space than I thought. Its VERY robust, and comfortably took 2 big blokes on the roof, so the rafters will easily take some bike hooks as well :thumb:

Keeping it tidy will be the key to effective use of space though. Cant wait to get all the racking and stuff out of the garage now and start building


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i could live in that..... well cool.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

we have one of these, its got 2 water butt's and loads of my wheels. I'm wasting the space so much!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Admit it, it's a doghouse for when the wife is having a paddy 

Looks awesome though.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr p.
Great new look and no doubt you have big plans a foot for your new area.

Just a small pointer. Might be better to think of a lead flashing or some other seal. At your roof area. Reason being is you have a solid structure (The house) with a structure that will expand and contract. (Length and width wise).
So you mastic or silicon seal will not last long. Also if silicon It does not bond to brick work due to the brick dust.
Sorry for being the one to point it out. But I don't want you to install your shelving and light fitting to find out you have water penetrating at a later date.

If you want any other info you know what to do. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Damon, if you want the car in there you better book Russ Swift


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Mr p.
> Great new look and no doubt you have big plans a foot for your new area.
> 
> Just a small pointer. Might be better to think of a lead flashing or some other seal. At your roof area. Reason being is you have a solid structure (The house) with a structure that will expand and contract. (Length and width wise).
> ...


cheers Gordon - good idea I may take you up on. All lighting is going to be weatherproof standard just in case as well.



Envy Valeting said:


> Looking good Damon, if you want the car in there you better book Russ Swift


cheers Tim

having driven in a Mini with Russ Swift on 2 wheels, I have a little inside knowledge on how to park in there :lol:

seriously though, if you get the chance to see Russ then you need to bid on his auction for a ride in the passenger seat - its an awesome experience and all for charity too mate


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking great Damon :thumb:

Can you still get access to the water butts at the other end, have you got a 'person flap' for you to crawl out off :lol:

Is the water from the roof going straight back into the butts as well ??

That type and style would work at mine as well......... might need to look into this.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

> Planning 2 double fluorescent tubes to make sure its well lit throughout.


Looks great bud, just to let you know the fluorescent tubes react to temperature, we had some 5ft ones in our garage and have just replaced with 2ft ones as in the cold weather we have had the 5ft ones would not turn on.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

It needs:

1) Fridge
2) Beer
3) Telly
4) seating

Have fun, looks great


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A good use of space Damon, you know once you fill it up you'll want whats at the back, some carefull planning needed.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey bigpikle, I notice that you have the Rolls Royce of Barbecues.

Full marks mate, they help make a good burger great, I use mine all year.

My last Weber lasted over 11 years, so what appears expensive at first works out really cheap.


Phil


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha, I didn't see that coming!!

As I was reading step2, and scrolled down to step3, I gasped :lol:

Great work there!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Good use of space...nice one :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Looking great Damon :thumb:
> 
> Can you still get access to the water butts at the other end, have you got a 'person flap' for you to crawl out off :lol:
> 
> ...


No - cant get out of that end of the shed as it is right up against the tank and shed door opens out at that end. Not an issue as I wont be using the shed to walk through and the tanks are all accessed via the gate the other side of them.



A21GAV said:


> Looks great bud, just to let you know the fluorescent tubes react to temperature, we had some 5ft ones in our garage and have just replaced with 2ft ones as in the cold weather we have had the 5ft ones would not turn on.


thanks - I have 6x6' tubes in my unheated garage and have never had an issue even when sub-zero. Will watch out though 



Gary-360 said:


> It needs:
> 
> 1) Fridge
> 2) Beer
> ...


that would be nice 



philworrall said:


> Hey bigpikle, I notice that you have the Rolls Royce of Barbecues.
> 
> Full marks mate, they help make a good burger great, I use mine all year.
> 
> ...


my 2nd Weber as my first lasted >10 years as well. Went for a full monty gas monster this time - LOVE it and have had a load of use in all weathers as well 



Vyker said:


> Haha, I didn't see that coming!!
> 
> As I was reading step2, and scrolled down to step3, I gasped :lol:
> 
> Great work there!


cheers matey - will be flooring it and filling it up next week when I get home again


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yesterday saw the start of the fitting out...

First up as the floor. I have a spare roll of Costco G Floor to do the shed and the last 2' strip in the garage. Its a huge 17' roll so needed some cutting...





































and then the finished article...have loads of stuff in there already so the garage is already MUCH clearer, and now i can drive the MG straight out without moving stuff first :thumb: Have tons more working space and havent even done all the racking yet, but that will come next week


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

What is the overall size of that matting?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good, be nice to see both graage and shed


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very clever indeed! hate having wasted space... Looking good


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers guys - roll is 17' x 6'6 IIRC

perfect size for a single garage - have 1 roll in mine and just have a few areas down the sides that arent covered :thumb:

had the car sitting on it for almost 12 months with no issue. The stuff makes a perfect garage floor


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good mate :thumb:

If only I could find a 'full' roll from somewhere !! to do my garage.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice looks good


----------



## mi16joe (Dec 29, 2007)

i want one!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good mate, its amazing how much space you can make with a tidyup like this, nice one :thumb:

Baz


----------

